# October 2013 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner longshot



## Jim (Oct 22, 2013)

This contest starts today and ends October 31, 2013.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in September 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*


Up for grabs this month is a Frog I have wanted for a long time, I just never pulled the trigger to buy one. These frogs are designed by Capt Ken. Here is his website to check them out. https://www.bass-frog.com

Now, some might say these are not weedless, or some might say they cant be bothered with the weedless bands, but If you watch enough videos on youtube or do some research on the net like I have, there is no way you can say that these frogs do not catch fish. Not only do they catch fish, they catch big ones. Just go to youtube and you will see for your self. I purchased 4 packs, and I am going to keep two myself.







The ones I got are from the clone series: https://www.bass-frog.com/Clones.htm

So the winner will get one package of these. The only thing I ask is that you come back and report on what kind of luck you had with this lure.

[youtube]s1J9iyCA2nA[/youtube]


----------



## ggoldy (Oct 22, 2013)

In


----------



## longshot (Oct 22, 2013)

In


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 22, 2013)

In


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 23, 2013)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Oct 24, 2013)

IN


----------



## FerrisBueller (Oct 25, 2013)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 25, 2013)

IN


----------



## nctlspider (Oct 26, 2013)

IN


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 28, 2013)

In


----------



## fish devil (Oct 28, 2013)

IN


----------



## Jim (Nov 2, 2013)

Random.org picked number 2 making longshot this months winner! Congrats man!


----------



## longshot (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks man! I never win anything what do I have to do to recieve them

Never mind I read the rules again


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 2, 2013)

congrats man =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 4, 2013)

=D> :beer: =D>


----------

